# What embroidery software are you using?



## husar (Aug 6, 2015)

As I finalize my decision on what embroidery machine to purchase the software choice the vendor offers is starting to play a roll in my decision. I am finding a lot of software options but getting price is another story. I have emailed many of the emb software creators and maybe 1 in 3 emails back with pricing. One machine company I am looking at gives Wilcom lite away with the machine. I asked about upgrading to the full version of the software and it is $2,000. As someone who has worked in the software industry almost their entire career I thing the pricing in general is ridiculous for most of the emb software options. 

What software are you using and are you happy with the choice? 

Is Wilcom worth the price tag for embroidery digitizing? 

Any other emb software advice?


----------



## husar (Aug 6, 2015)

Also, I work on both Mac and PC if that helps with a recommendation.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Wilcom has the best sales on their software. We have used many different and wilcom by far is one of the best and easiest to use. 

As for the upgrade. Are you sure that it was Decostudio lite to full Decostudio? Cause they may be charging you for the full Decostudio instead. That or they are upgrading you to Embroidery Studio base program. Without all the elements which is a few grand normally and between a few to a grand for each of the additional tools and elements. However some of the sales that they have are amazing. I traded in an older competitor software for an amazing deal with many of the additional tools. Wilcom is worth the price tag for regular decostudio and decostudio lite, and even the base program of Embroidery studio is worth the price tag but not if you want all the tools. If you are going to do full time digitizing than the tools are wonderful but you better be dedicated to learning it. Otherwise don't buy all the tools unless there is a fantastic sale on the tools (which wilcom does occasionally have)

The top two softwares that i have looked at and checked reviews for are Wilcom, Pulse (DG 15, DG/ML 14). 

Wilcom 

pros: Easier to use, Easier to edit, Entry and fully loaded versions have powerful auto digitizing features and add on features that are worth the price tags if you have the kind of business that would need those tools and features. Also have some really amazing sales that can be incredible and monthly payment options with that sale. The Integration between corel and wilcom allows for quicker, better, and more productive auto-digitizing options. Has free webpage based, and downloadable file viewer and converter (allows to save in machine format) "truesizer" as well as $99 Truesizer PRO which allows you to edit colors and do product visuals.

Cons: the corel/wilcom interface can occasionally be glitchy due to autosave features and sometimes will not load the corel part of a file requiring force quit of program. 


Pulse:

Pros: On the highest levels of the program they have significantly more powerful features. Extreamly good stock fonts, and more stitch type options allowing for less stitch heavy alternatives to fill stitch on large text. This is currently the only software that direct connects to the latest Tajima Equipment.

Cons: Extremely expensive whichever level of the software, Very hard to edit the file once created, significantly higher learning curve. Only has a webpage based version of the file viewer option. 


As for the commentary on the embroidery software pricing... It is a very limited niche market for a very high level graphics software (remember how much corel or adobe alone cost then add a bunch more programming on top of that, with niche markets, and limited users).


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used Pulse for 14 years. My first machine was bundled with Pulse Advantage which was discontinued soon after I purchased so I upgraded to Illustrator. I originally wanted to digitize but like many decided it was more profitable to have someone else digitize. In retrospect it would have been better for me to spend less and purchase editing level software. Now since Pulse has upgraded Illustrator its become too expensive for me to justify an upgrade. When starting I would purchase editing level software that offers training and has an online support group. I haven't used Embird but many people like it and it isn't incredibly expensive.


----------



## ozj19520 (Aug 18, 2015)

Some Chinese people use DAHAO Digitzing software and it just need USD 150/pcs .


----------



## husar (Aug 6, 2015)

I gave up on Stitch Era Universal. It was too buggy and lacks a few key features. I've started using Embird and I'm pretty happy with it. Price is reasonable as well.


----------



## tessmarks7 (Oct 13, 2015)

I used pulse at last job. It worked ok. we had the lowest package deal. However we did find ourselves jobing some out 5-10 times a year depending on what the customer was looking for. Now I am currently working with just a BES2 program for all the basics and job out my digitizing. She gives us a good price for using her and really cant see spending the money on another program, this works for us.


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

We started with brother pe next and switched to wilcom when we got barudan machines. Night and day difference the fonts lettering sizing is amazing with wilcom I kick myself in the butt for not switching sooner


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree that pricing in the embroidery software world is insane. 

I started out using Brother PE Design because it came with my first machine. Later, I started using Embird because it has some text capabilities I needed/wanted. I looked at Wilcom but just couldn't seee paying multiple thousands of dollars for the small incremental improvements I wanted. Embird, with the features I bought, was about $350. 

Embird is not perfect. It is not super easy to learn, although there are some youtube videos and third party training options. So if you need rapid startup and alot of handholding, maybe not the best choice, but throwing it out to you as choice that is pretty feature rich and has an easily discovered price.

I would also add that my workflow is to do the design cleanup and layout in Corel graphics suite, export to .wmf, and then import into Embird Studio for additions of text, stitch generation, and final tweaking. I have done this for two years now, and I do all my own digitizing. I say 'cleanup' because many customers give me very low quality images as their artwork. I use Corel to make vector art from the images. Once in vector form, it is easy to get it into embird (and other software as well).


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

husar said:


> As I finalize my decision on what embroidery machine to purchase the software choice the vendor offers is starting to play a roll in my decision. I am finding a lot of software options but getting price is another story. I have emailed many of the emb software creators and maybe 1 in 3 emails back with pricing. One machine company I am looking at gives Wilcom lite away with the machine. I asked about upgrading to the full version of the software and it is $2,000. As someone who has worked in the software industry almost their entire career I thing the pricing in general is ridiculous for most of the emb software options.
> 
> What software are you using and are you happy with the choice?
> 
> ...


I dont do embroidery but Digital Art Solutions just came out with their embroidery software. Did not look hard to use. Check out their videos on their site. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Wilcom is the best money can buy. If you are wanting cheaper then Compucon is very good for $400. Embird isn't bad for cheap software. Bits and Bolts is also pretty nice as well. I could care less about Pulse. I can't stand it when Hirsch pushes that over Wilcom.


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

WILCOM support SUCKS hands down they sell you a product and wont back up the sale PERIOD. NO TECH SUPPORT!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

brembroidery: You're the only person who thinks that. How long have you had a professional embroidery machine for?


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

First brother BES1240 was bought in 2001 2006 added a bes1260 and 1201 2011 added 2 pr series and replaced them with barudans in 2015 will be adding another 4 head barudan next week when i go to Long Beach. so i have more than a few stitches under my belt. Clark Collins screwed up more that she helped anything Monday and at 5 said opps i will call you tomorrow never happened been waiting all day today talked to the office manager the salesman etc still no call from tech support. my machine dealer is trying to figure out everthing she has screwed up .

when it works its great when its broke your screwed


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

brembroidery said:


> First brother BES1240 was bought in 2001 2006 added a bes1260 and 1201 2011 added 2 pr series and replaced them with barudans in 2015 will be adding another 4 head barudan next week when i go to Long Beach. so i have more than a few stitches under my belt. Clark Collins screwed up more that she helped anything Monday and at 5 said opps i will call you tomorrow never happened been waiting all day today talked to the office manager the salesman etc still no call from tech support. my machine dealer is trying to figure out everthing she has screwed up .
> 
> when it works its great when its broke your screwed


Perhaps you should call Tom Moore at Strawberry Stitches in Missouri


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

thank you will try tom at strawberry stitch 
Thank you for the tip


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

brembroidery,

I'm courious to know what the problem is? 

The only complaint I see is it does so much but then again why buy a extensive featured program and complain about it. 

With that said.....

Looking at Wilcoms perspective I wonder what type of problem/calls are they getting daily.

Could it be like Rolls Royce customer service getting calls concerning the button that ejects the umbrella out the door.

I'm just saying 

Inobu


Don't get me wrong, I was trying to attach a running stitch to a object spent 2 hours only to find out that ES will do it automatically based on how close you set it up. So who do I get mad at for the lost 2 hr?


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

dahao digitzing software is good according to me


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

brembroidery said:


> Night and day difference the fonts lettering sizing is amazing with wilcom I kick myself in the butt for not switching sooner





brembroidery said:


> WILCOM support SUCKS hands down they sell you a product and wont back up the sale PERIOD. NO TECH SUPPORT!


Amazing how much your perspective changed in 2 weeks...


----------



## Alexkuter (Oct 12, 2017)

hi,
I am using both wilcom and tajima software for my work but I suggest wilcom, because this is easy to understand.
Thanks!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

We use Wilcom ES3 however, the bundled Coreldraw 6 is not compatible with Windows 10. Wilcoms answer, upgrade to ES4!

I'm really disappointed with the situation as I don't want to spend more money on another upgrade.


----------



## GaBuddy (Feb 15, 2017)

Design Shop v10 is what we use with our Melco Machines.
Used Wilcom years ago but DS meets our needs.


----------

